# Deciding to study JKD.



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi everyone, this would be my first time posting on the JKD forum but definitely not my last.
Just as the title says, Im deciding to study JKD. Unfortunately there is not a JKD studio around my area, so I will have to self study. If you read my profile you will know that I am not a begining martial artist, I have 7+ years experience in TKD and a few other dabs in other things which I think will assist me in my journey of JKD.
I do not plan to discontinue my TKD training, I just want to learn to express own self freely without boundaries.
I was just woundering if anyone has any sugestions on any great JKD books and/or DVD's that I should purchase?(other than the "Tao of JKD" because I already have and been studying that one) Or any advice concerning my training?
I am very excited about my decision and looking forward to the training!!
Any help will be much apreciated.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 12, 2006)

Since jkd contains a bit of win chun,go to www.sifugrados.com and check out "technique of the month". These techs are very helpfull. You also might want to check out Paul Bax's web site **post edited to comply with Martial Talk's forum linking policy.** - Flatlander


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Feb 12, 2006)

When it comes to studying JKD, I'd say a great place to start would be with Bruce Lee's 'Tao of Jeet Kune Do'.  I think that book is outstanding, even for those who don't study JKD.  Check it out.  You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Since jkd contains a bit of win chun,go to www.sifugrados.com and check out "technique of the month". These techs are very helpfull. You also might want to check out Paul Bax's web site **post edited to comply with Martial Talk's forum linking policy.** - Flatlander


Thank you gary for those great sites, they will be very helpful, especially for the Win Chun, I only wish a had some Win Chun experience. I do believe that is the main thing in my training that I lack.


			
				AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> When it comes to studying JKD, I'd say a great place to start would be with Bruce Lee's 'Tao of Jeet Kune Do'. I think that book is outstanding, even for those who don't study JKD. Check it out. You'll be glad you did.


Yes I agree, I think that it is a very good JKD book, Im in the prosses of reading it now. I use this book as if it were a guide or a manual on JKD (flipping back and forth through pages, cross referancing certain sections with others in the book) rather than reading it like it is a novel (reading it page by page).
Although I grasp most all that is described in this book, I have a bit of a problem sometimes with it because I find it to be somewhat not explanatory enough with some of the techniques described.
I guess what I am saying is that I need a little more of a visual on certain techniques that is in the book. So my main question is, is there any other books and/or DVD's that I should purchase to help me get a better visual?
All help is apreciated.


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with AlwaysTraining, Tao of Jeet Kune Do is a wonderful place to start. Here's my current library:

1. Tao of Jeet Kune Do: I started with this one, READ THIS BOOK

2. Tao of Gung Fu, by Bruce Lee: Notes that Lee wrote on gung fu before Tao of JKD, very enriching stuff, interesting to read.

3. Art of Expressing the Human Body, Edited by John Little: Plenty of different workouts and health tips from the Dragon himself.

4. Jeet Kune Do: _Bruce Lee's Commentaries on the Martial Way, _Edited by John Little: More notes and in-depth analysis of the tools of JKD. Perfect supplement to Tao of JKD.

5. 3 volumes of _Bruce Lee's Fighting Method, _by Bruce Lee: Good training manuals for beginners

6. Stretching Scientifically, by Thomas Kurz: I give credit for my great flexiblity to this book!

I have read all of these books and they have helped my training drastically, so I would look into a few of these books if I were you.


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Feb 15, 2006)

Dancing Dragon said:
			
		

> I agree with AlwaysTraining, Tao of Jeet Kune Do is a wonderful place to start. Here's my current library:
> 
> 1. Tao of Jeet Kune Do: I started with this one, READ THIS BOOK
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the list of books Dancing Dragon.
I think I will get for now to start with: Tao of Gung Fu, and Jeet Kune Do _Bruce Lee's Commentaries on the Martial Way._
(Note: I already have, and am reading "Tao of JKD")Then after I read and understand these three books then I will get the rest of them. Do you think this is a good decision?


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah, read Tao of Gung Fu because you'll learn most of the philosophy that JKD was founded on, it will give you a better of JKD. And Jeet Kune Do is a good book in general because everything it covers is an expansion of Tao of JKD. So yep, that's a pretty good decision Hwoarang, good luck in your training!


----------

